# Cottage cheese question



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

I used my Weck canner to warm the milk. After I added the buttermilk and rennet, should it sit at room temp or maintain the 90° for the 4-5 hours? Also should it be covered?
Thanks! Kim


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

Wondering why this post was checked to remove?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

no it is not checked to remove not sure what you are seeing. 

Sorry I know nothing abt cottage cheese so no help there.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Which recipe are you using? How much milk is in the recipe?

I cover all my products between steps because I'm in my house with all sorts of other things going on. I don't think commercial cheesemaker's cover, but they are working in pretty sterile enviroments with much larger volumes of milk. 
Check your temps and see what is happening at the 2 and 3 hr mark. If your batch is large enough, covered and the room temp is 72* you will probably find that it holds temp well. If not just set your container of milk in a 90* water bath and you should be good then to walk away and come back in 4-5 hrs. you mentioned.


----------



## RadioFlyer (Sep 23, 2008)

I used the recipe from the "Goats Produce Too" book. I ended up keeping it at 90°, covered but slightly ajar, followed all other the directions to the letter, and it was pretty rubbery but tasted great. Next time I'll try room temp. 
Sure didn't get much cottage cheese out of a gallon of milk! :/


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

I once made the soft chevre according to the recipe in Goats Produce Too............for some reason I got a, "rubbery" texture.......blamed it on the heat as it was during the heat of summer, 90 degrees out. I was going to toss that batch out when I decided to try to make it into a feta. I followed the directions in the book and was surprised...it made a lovely feta a few weeks later.


----------

